# TalkClassical 2015 Most Recommended Operas Thread



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is the list (no operettas). Please try to vote in as many rounds as you can.
Adamo - Little Women
Adamo- Lysistrata
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams- I Was Looking at the Ceiling and Then I Saw the Sky
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber- Le Domino Noir
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Barber- Antony and Cleopatra
Barber- A Hand of Bridge
Barber- Vanessa
Bartok- Bluebeard's Castle
Beethoven- Fidelio
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini- I Capuleti e I Montecchi
Bellini- I Puritani
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini- La Sonambula
Bellini- Norma
Berg- Lulu
Berg- Wozzeck
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz- La Damnation de Faust
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Berlioz- Les Troyens
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet- Carmen
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Boito – Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten- Peter Grimes
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Cage- Europeras
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini – Médée
Cilea- Adriana Lecouvreur
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
Debussy- Pelleas et Melisande
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla – El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juli


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

You have until Sunday at 12 AM to pick 15 operas off the list. Do not rank them, please. Thanks!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

.kj.hkjhkghlkgkjjhgvljkg


----------



## arbiter elegantiarum (Jul 5, 2015)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> You have until Sunday at 12 AM to pick 15 operas off the list. Do not rank them, please. Thanks!


That is, we have to pick 15 operas only from the list above?


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Uh... the list is currently down as when I tried to edit it, most of the list was randomly deleted. So, please wait until I post that all is well again.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Nixon in China
Bellini- I Puritani
Berlioz- Les Troyens
Bizet- Carmen
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Boito - Nerone
Boito – Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Britten - Curlew River
Britten- Peter Grimes
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
De Falla - La Vida Breve


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Uh... the list is currently down as when I tried to edit it, most of the list was randomly deleted. So, please wait until I post that all is well again.


You'll need to ask one of the admin staff to make it sticky to save find the thread each time.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

The list is currently incomplete because most of it was randomly deleted.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Opera List
SD
Savannah Dillard
Thu 7/9/2015 11:19 AM
Inbox; Sent Items
To:
Savannah Dillard;

Adamo - Little Women
Adamo- Lysistrata
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams- I Was Looking at the Ceiling and Then I Saw the Sky
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber- Le Domino Noir
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Barber- Antony and Cleopatra
Barber- A Hand of Bridge
Barber- Vanessa
Bartok- Bluebeard's Castle
Beethoven- Fidelio
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini- I Capuleti e I Montecchi
Bellini- I Puritani
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini- La Sonambula
Bellini- Norma
Berg- Lulu
Berg- Wozzeck
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz- La Damnation de Faust
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Berlioz- Les Troyens
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet- Carmen
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Boito – Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten- Peter Grimes
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Cage- Europeras
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini – Médée
Cilea- Adriana Lecouvreur
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
Debussy- Pelleas et Melisande
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla – El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti- Don Pasquale
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti- La Fille du Regiment
Donizetti- L'Elisir d'Amore
Donizetti- Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti – L’ Assedio Calais
Donizetti – Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti – Rita
Donizetti- Roberto Devereux
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak – Dimitrij
Dvorak- Rusalka
Dvorak – The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Gershwin- Porgy and Bess
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano- Andrea Chenier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass – Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck- Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck – La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod- Faust
Gounod - Mireille
Gounod- Romeo et Juliette
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel- Alcina
Handel- Ariodante
Handel- Giulio Cesare
Handel - Hercules
Handel- Orlando
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel – Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel – Rodelinda
Handel – Serse
Handel - Teseo
Handel – Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn – Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn – L’ Incontro Improvviso
Haydn – La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn – La Vera Constanza
Haydn – Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Humperdinck- Hansel und Gretel
This is part one of the list.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek- Jenufa
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Janacek- The Cunning Little Vixen
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Janacek – Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo- I Pagliacci
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo – La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni- Cavalleria Rusticana
Mascagni – Iris
Mascagni- Lodoletta
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet – Cendrillon
Massenet – Esclarmonde
Massenet – Hérodiade
Massenet – Le Cid
Massenet- Manon
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet – Thaïs
Massenet- Werther
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer – Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
Monteverdi- L'Orfeo
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi – Arianna
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart- Bastien und Bastienne
Mozart- Cosi fan Tutte
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart- Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
Mozart- Die Zauberflöte
Mozart- Don Giovanni
Mozart- Idomeneo
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart- La Clemenza di Tito
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart- Le Nozze de Figaro
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky- Boris Gudunov
Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky – Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Offenbach- Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc – Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Prokofiev- The Love for Three Oranges
Prokofiev- War and Peace
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini- Gianni Schicchi
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini- La Bohème
Puccini- La Fanciulla del West
Puccini- La Rondine
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini- Madama Butterfly
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini- Suor Angelica
Puccini- Tosca
Puccini- Turandot
Purcell- Dido and Aeneas
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell – Dioclesian
Purcell – King Arthur
Purcell – The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau- Les Indes Galantes
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel- L'Enfant et les Sortileges
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimsky-Korsakov- The Golden Cockerel
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov – Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov – May Night
Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov – The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini- Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini- La Cenerentola
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini – La Donna del Lago
Rossini – La Gazza Ladra
Rossini- L'Italiana in Algeri
Rossini – Mosè in Egitto
Rossini – Semiramide
Rossini – Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saariaho- L'Amour de Loin
Saint-Saëns – Henry VIII
Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schoenberg- Moses und Aron
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich- Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
Shostakovich – The Gamblers
Shostakovich – The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smetana- The Bartered Bride
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard)- Arabella
Strauss (Richard)- Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss (Richard)- Capriccio
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard)- Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Elektra
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Strauss (Richard)- Salome
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky- The Rake's Progress
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky- Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Tchaikovsky- Pique Dame
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomas- Mignon
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Various- The Enchanted Island
Verdi- Aida
Verdi - Attila
Verdi- Don Carlos
Verdi- Ernani
Verdi- Falstaff
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi- Il Trovatore
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi- La Forza del Destino
Verdi- La Traviata
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi- Macbeth
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi- Otello
Verdi- Rigoletto
Verdi- Simon Boccanegra
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi- Un Ballo in Maschera
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi- Bajazet
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner- Der Fliegende Hollander
Wagner- Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner- Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner- Lohengrin
Wagner- Parsifal
Wagner - Rienzi
Wagner- Tannhauser
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Weber- Der Freischutz
Weber- Euryanthe
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill- Down in the Valley
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

The list is back up! Now spread over three posts, this is the official list. Vote away!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Sospiro, you can change your votes if you want.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

QotN, you might consider adding operas that premiered since the last list was made.

I am thinking specifically of George Benjamin's _Written on Skin_.

Also, to what time zone does the 12 a.m. deadline refer? And is it midnight the start of Sunday, or midnight the end of Sunday?

And could you explain how the votes will be counted and the list compiled?

Will operas not on the above list be considered?

Thanks.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

W. Tell
Faust
Mefistofele
Nozze de Figaro
Don Giovanni
Magic Flute
Barber of Seville
L'Italiana in Algieri
Lucia di Lammermoor
L'Elisir d'Amore
Tales of Hoffman
Flying Dutchman
Lohengrin
Ring des Nibelungen
Die Meistersinger von Nurnburg


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Mascagni- Cavalleria Rusticana
Mascagni – Iris
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini- Madama Butterfly
Puccini- Tosca
Puccini- Turandot
Verdi- Don Carlos
Verdi- Simon Boccanegra
Verdi- La Traviata
Wagner- Der Fliegende Hollander
Wagner- Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner- Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner- Lohengrin
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Berg - Wozzeck
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Mozart - Cosi fan Tutte
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Mozart - The Marriage of Figaro
Mussorgsky- Boris Godunov
Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
Stravinsky- The Rake's Progress
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Bellini - I Puritani
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande
Mussorgsky - Boris Gudonov
Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Verdi - Aida
Verdi - Don Carlos
Verdi - Falstaff
Verdi - La Traviata
Verdi - Otello
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner - Lohengrin
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde

(The 15 I've listened to most)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hurrah, doing this before my afternoon nap.

Since nathanb doesn't frequent this section, I guess that I will counterbalance the weight here.

My 15

Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Berg- Lulu
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Cage- Europeras
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Rameau- Les Indes Galantes
Saariaho- L'Amour de Loin
Schoenberg- Moses und Aron
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vivaldi: Bajazet
Weber: Die Freischütz
Wagner: Der Ring
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: Albert Herring
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
Puccini: La Bohème
Rameau: Hyppolyte et Aricie
Glass: Akhnaten
Adams: Nixon in China


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Vivaldi: Bajazet
> Weber: Die Freischütz
> Wagner: Der Ring
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> ...


Agreed. However, I haven't heard Bliss yet (I would have chosen that if I heard it and it was on the list) and there is no Lachenmann? :\


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Albert7 said:


> Agreed. However, I haven't heard Bliss yet (I would have chosen that if I heard it and it was on the list) and there is no Lachenmann? :\


Bliss is on Vimeo by the way, someone uploaded the television broadcast.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> Agreed. However, I haven't heard Bliss yet (I would have chosen that if I heard it and it was on the list) and there is no Lachenmann? :\


No Lachenmann, Nono, Reimann, Rihm, Ferneyhough, Furrer, Eotvos, Dusapin, Maxwell Davies, Sciarrino, Sanchez-Verdu, Mitterer, Norgard...

But that's ok, because this is, for the most part, obviously just intended as a slight re-order of the Metropolitan Opera's catalogue, from the looks of it. Obviously, I could select some great operas here, but the very principle of being told what kind of opera I can recommend is a tad disturbing (but perhaps not as surprising).


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

^^ I don't know who any of those composers are, but nathanb is right IMO.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Just curious as to the purpose of this when a TC Top Recommended Opera list already exists. Is that one being abandoned to be replaced by this?


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Is the purpose to choose my favourite operas, the operas I think are greatest and most influential (not necessarily the same as favourite) or operas I think others may not know and would enjoy, ie advocating for lesser-known operas?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

nathanb said:


> No Lachenmann, Nono, Reimann, Rihm, Ferneyhough, Furrer, Eotvos, Dusapin, Maxwell Davies, Sciarrino, Sanchez-Verdu, Mitterer, Norgard...
> 
> But that's ok, because this is, for the most part, obviously just intended as a slight re-order of the Metropolitan Opera's catalogue, from the looks of it. Obviously, I could select some great operas here, but the very principle of being told what kind of opera I can recommend is a tad disturbing (but perhaps not as surprising).


I would happily vote for Sciarrino!!! I would do everything it takes to get Sciarrino right up there.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> Agreed. However, I haven't heard Bliss yet (I would have chosen that if I heard it and it was on the list) and there is no Lachenmann? :\


Bliss is a really fine work, and Brett Dean is a really talented composer, but I'd struggle to put it in the top 15 operas in history.
I've seen it twice on stage.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think these should be included:

The Devils of Loudon
Lucie mie Tradici
What Next?
Intolleranza 1960
Bliss
Begehren
The Importance of Being Earnest
Written on Skin

and it goes without saying that Le Grand Macabre should _definitely_ be up there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think these should be included:
> 
> The Devils of Loudon
> Lucie mie Tradici
> ...


As in, Gerald Barry? That's funny, never seen anyone here mention him before.

Anyway, yeah, just the tip of the iceberg, but great ones


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

nathanb said:


> As in, Gerald Barry? That's funny, never seen anyone here mention him before.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, just the tip of the iceberg, but great ones


I think it is a very clever work; I'd vote for it


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats, COAG. You planted the idea of "It's a _Le Grand Macabre_ kind of night" in my head.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Le Grand Macabre, musically, is... ugh, I've even looked at the score, nothing.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

nathanb said:


> No Lachenmann, Nono, Reimann, Rihm, Ferneyhough, Furrer, Eotvos, Dusapin, Maxwell Davies, Sciarrino, Sanchez-Verdu, Mitterer, Norgard...
> 
> But that's ok, because this is, for the most part, obviously just intended as a slight re-order of the Metropolitan Opera's catalogue, from the looks of it. Obviously, I could select some great operas here, but the very principle of being told what kind of opera I can recommend is a tad disturbing (but perhaps not as surprising).


Yeah no kidding... definitely we are lucky to be even get Saariaho on the list :\... I tried to vote for all of the non-Met or Scala operas.

I love Rameau and that opera I selected is one of my all time favs. Seriously dope and off the hook.






That chicken dance is worth its weight in gold. Honestly, Wagner is genius but where's his sense of humor? Parsifal I revere but I can't laugh at.

Rameau makes me shake my booty. Few operas do that for me.

But no worries. I tried to go contemporary with the ones that were listed and even left out Parsifal even though that it was one of my all time favorites.

The missing Lachenmann piece is scary. Also we needed Jakob Linz by Rihm too. For me, that opera is more harrowing to watch over any Puccini. I literally lost my pants after seeing that opera video on YouTube.

Heads into a corner and frets...

Also this isn't about the best 15 operas ever. It's about your personal favorite 15. 

(And considering that I have been around 300-400 unique operas in my life...)

P.S. Bliss is based on Peter Carey's novel and any man who adapts Carey in my book is a winner. Much better potential libretto than say, Golden Girlie of the Westies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Le Grand Macabre, musically, is... ugh, I've even looked at the score, nothing.


Fair enough. Or is it?

I feel the same about many operas on the past list.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Just curious as to the purpose of this when a TC Top Recommended Opera list already exists. Is that one being abandoned to be replaced by this?


Like an almanac that list is now outdated because of new works being composed recently. Those were selected by peeps from nearly five years ago.

Plus more operas have been composed from 2010-2015 so we will need to incorporate those at some point. People didn't end opera writing in the 2K10, at least not from what I have known. 

For example, let us enjoy this concert version of Lachenmann's opera.






Woot woot. Too bad Murail didn't compose an opera yet. I would die to see that in a face plant.

Any opera that samples this song






is the bomb. Even the great Wagner never sampled. Word and I'm outta here like beef jerky.

e.g. and without Rihm or reason here is Jakob Lenz-meister for your enjoyment.






More riveting than watching Tosca toss herself on a mattress and bouncing up and down.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think these should be included:
> 
> The Devils of Loudon
> Lucie mie Tradici
> ...


You have been condemned to the remix of Lady Gaga with Gerald Barry.






Now if we got Francisco Lopez composing an opera, I would pay to see that graciously.






btw. Ades is pretty awesome and it's too bad I ran out of room to get his opera on my list. Powder Her Face is a great title. Too bad the term is more British than I expected LOL.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Beethoven- Fidelio
Berlioz- Les Troyens
Bizet- Carmen
Britten- Peter Grimes
Janacek- The Cunning Little Vixen
Mozart- Le Nozze de Figaro
Offenbach- Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Puccini- Turandot
Rossini- Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini- La Cenerentola
Strauss (Richard)- Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss (Richard)- Salome
Verdi- Falstaff
Wagner- Der Ring des Nibelungen (shouldn't this count as 4?)
Wagner- Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Albert7 said:


> btw. Ades is pretty awesome and it's too bad I ran out of room to get his opera on my list. Powder Her Face is a great title. Too bad the term is more British than I expected LOL.


I'm looking forwards to more operas from Adès....I never really got into Powder Her Face, tbh, but The Tempest is much more to my liking


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Agreed! Well, I am OK with _Powder Her Face_ but liked _The Tempest_ much more.

Really looking forward to _The Exterminating Angel_ next summer!

Edit: Well, hearing about it. I won't make it to Salzburg!

Though maybe they will stream it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> You have been condemned to the remix of Lady Gaga with Gerald Barry.
> 
> Now if we got Francisco Lopez composing an opera, I would pay to see that graciously.
> 
> btw. Ades is pretty awesome and it's too bad I ran out of room to get his opera on my list. Powder Her Face is a great title. Too bad the term is more British than I expected LOL.


Is it to much yo ask to slow down a bit on al those you tube posts?
They are annoying .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Albert's youtube posts are a great resource for me, I would rather have them and learn about music I don't yet know than not have them.....you can always choose to not click on the youtube videos. If it is a hindrance or makes anything crash or not load properly because they are embedded....then Albert! Use links instead!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Albert's youtube posts are a great resource for me, I would rather have them and learn about music I don't yet know than not have them.....you can always choose to not click on the youtube videos. If it is a hindrance or makes anything crash or not load properly because they are embedded....then Albert! Use links instead!


That's exactly what I mean


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm bowing out. I simply can't reduce my list to 15. Do I list my own personal favourites or do I give preference to those which have real historical importance, even if I don't much like them myself? Berg's operas would probably come into that category. Wagner I rarely listen to, and even *Tristan und Isolde* might not scrape into my _persona_l top 15. On the other hand, given its significance in reshaping opera (and all of music) I'd find it hard to exclude it.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Berlioz- Les Troyens
Bizet- Carmen
Donizetti- La Favorite
Gounod- Faust
Gounod- Roméo et Juliette
Halévy- La Juive
Lalo- Le Roi d'Ys
Massenet- Herodiade
Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer- Robert Le Diable
Rossini- Guillaume Tell
Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
Verdi- Il Trovatore

Edited to add: I would have included Reyer's Sigurd and probably D'Indy's Fervaal as well, had the list allowed me to.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Bellini- Norma
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti- L'Elisir d'Amore
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Mozart- Le Nozze de Figaro
Mussorgsky- Boris Gudunov
Offenbach- Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Puccini- La Bohème
Puccini- La Fanciulla del West
Rossini- L'Italiana in Algeri
Rossini – Semiramide
Verdi- Aida
Verdi- Don Carlos
Wagner- Lohengrin
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

Figleaf said:


> ^^ I don't know who any of those composers are, but nathanb is right IMO.


What, you've never heard of a Master of the Queen's Music??!! Have you no patriotic pride??!! :lol:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_the_Queen%27s_Music#21st_century


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

dogen said:


> What, you've never heard of a Master of the Queen's Music??!!


Who, Maxwell Davies? I'd heard the name, but didn't know who he was. I see that

_*Maxwell Davies's works as Master include a Christmas carol for the Queen which was recorded by the Chapels Royal, and a work to accompany a poem by the Poet Laureate, Andrew Motion, to mark the Queen's eightieth birthday in 2006.*_

If he can put together the Queen, Christmas carols and/or Andrew Motion and still have something worth listening to, Maxwell Davies deserves a lot of respect! I'll have to look on YouTube and see.



dogen said:


> Have you no patriotic pride??!! :lol:


I think we both know the answer to that!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi everyone.
I, as starter and overseer of this thread, would just like to ask that instead of talking about which contemporary composers I failed to include, to please just vote for the operas, which is the thread's purpose, after all.
Thanks!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Steatopygous said:


> Is the purpose to choose my favourite operas, the operas I think are greatest and most influential (not necessarily the same as favourite) or operas I think others may not know and would enjoy, ie advocating for lesser-known operas?


To choose your favourites.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

One more request:
Can everyone spread the word about the existence of this thread? Not as many votes are coming as I expected.
Thank you!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> To choose your favourites.


If that's the case, is it possible to change the thread title to _Favourites_ instead of _Most Recommended_? For me these are two different things.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> If that's the case, is it possible to change the thread title to _Favourites_ instead of _Most Recommended_? For me these are two different things.


The operas I would recommend are my favorite operas. Because I can only go after myself.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> One more request:
> Can everyone spread the word about the existence of this thread? Not as many votes are coming as I expected.
> Thank you!


This really should start all over after getting more "buy in" from others about the process. It seemed it was being discussed in another thread, but I'm not sure anything was concluded.

If you want to go it alone, then fine, but I don't think it will over be posted as an official TC Recommendations list.

And then there needs to be a second "discussion" thread, and yes, people should keep debates out of the voting thread.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

If it's in the general forum and not the opera, then people like me who bookmark the opera forum wouldn't even see it.

Can there not be a post in the general forum with a link to here?


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Don Fatale said:


> If it's in the general forum and not the opera, then people like me who bookmark the opera forum wouldn't even see it.
> 
> Can there not be a post in the general forum with a link to here?


We could have the voting thread in the general forum and a complementary "discussion" thread here in the opera forum with a link in it perhaps?

I would be willing to participate or heck even start and organize a thread if it was done more in line with other TC Top Recommended lists as nathanb said. Because A)I'm not even sure how votes are being organized and counted here, its never been clearly explained; and B)as already seen in in this thread it places unnecessary restrictions on what can and can't be included by starting with a list that has to be picked from, and so right there it causes friction and it's not going to be a completely accurate reflection of what operas our users consider their favorites. And it's not just an issue of contemporary composers and operas. For instance, what if Wagner's _Das Liebesverbot_ happened to be one of my favorite operas? Well, automatically it seems I'm being told it won't be in consideration for some unexplained reason....


----------



## polaci (Jul 10, 2015)

Bartok- Bluebeard's Castle
Bellini- Norma
Berg- Wozzeck
Donizetti- La Fille du Regiment
Mozart- Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
Mozart- Die Zauberflöte
Mussorgsky- Boris Gudunov
Purcell- Dido and Aeneas
Rossini- Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Verdi- Don Carlos
Verdi- Rigoletto
Wagner- Der Fliegende Hollander
Wagner- Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner- Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg


----------



## Creatio (Jul 2, 2015)

Boito – Mefistofele
Donizetti- L'Elisir d'Amore
Dvorak- Rusalka
Gounod- Faust
Monteverdi- L'Orfeo
Mozart- Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
Mozart- Don Giovanni
Mozart- Le Nozze de Figaro
Offenbach- Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Puccini- Turandot
Rossini- La Cenerentola
Rossini- Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Verdi- La Traviata
Verdi- Rigoletto
Tchaikovsky- Eugene Onegin


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> This really should start all over after getting more "buy in" from others about the process. It seemed it was being discussed in another thread, but I'm not sure anything was concluded.
> 
> If you want to go it alone, then fine, but I don't think it will over be posted as an official TC Recommendations list.
> 
> And then there needs to be a second "discussion" thread, and yes, people should keep debates out of the voting thread.


Agreed. As far as I am concerned, the lack of discussion makes this thread illegitimate. Official TC lists must involve some consensus from interested parties about how the thing will be run, which is entirely lacking here. Unless it is re-opened after some discussion, I'll personally be on the side of not stickying this list or giving it any sort of validity. Sorry for the honesty.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Bellini- Norma
Berlioz- Les Troyens
Bizet- Carmen
Boito – Mefistofele
Donizetti- Lucia di Lammermoor
Giordano- Andrea Chenier
Handel- Giulio Cesare
Leoncavallo- I Pagliacci
Mascagni- Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet- Werther
Puccini- La Bohème
Puccini- Turandot
Verdi- La Forza del Destino
Verdi- Otello
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> One more request:
> Can everyone spread the word about the existence of this thread? Not as many votes are coming as I expected.
> Thank you!


Because this whole topic makes no sense.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I think it would be good to be able to nominate some titles also. There are several operas I would have liked to see on the list that are not there but on the same time I am happy there is some limitation I found out there were over 40 operas I would have liked to nominate from the list and at least Iris and L'amore dei tre re is on the list.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

How is progress going in this thread? Is this a final go or not?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> How is progress going in this thread? Is this a final go or not?


It won't be official in this form, no.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I suggest that we do a different approach to voting for this opera thread than before. No +2/+1 or let's count up the vote type of thing.

I suggest that we do a cook off between 2 recordings in a round robin style like say. Celebrity Deathmatch. We collect up the suggested recording for each opera and do an elimination contest and it takes like 1-2 weeks to determine a final winner. People listen to the recording then vote for or against each recording, providing an explanation of why they supported or dissed the recording.

This would be a critical way of knowing that the final winner is a good one. Plus it's more fun and I would be game to see a boxing match between opera recordings.


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Dvorak- Rusalka
Debussy- Pelleas et Melisande
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Puccini- Gianni Schicchi
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini- La Bohème
Puccini- La Fanciulla del West
Puccini- La Rondine
Puccini- Madama Butterfly
Puccini- Turandot
Wagner- Parsifal
Rimski-Korsakov – May Night


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

You definitely can't go wrong with Puccini! And I also love May Night! I wish I could include this along with Sadko, but the 15 operas limit is too tight - I would have it expanded at least thrice the size!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Barber - Vanessa
Bellini - Norma
Berg - Wozzeck
Britten - Peter Grimes
Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande
Mozart- Don Giovanni
Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Puccini - La Boheme
Strauss - Elektra
Verdi - Falstaff
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner - Parsifal
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde <----counts as 10 votes ; )


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

Azol said:


> You definitely can't go wrong with Puccini! And I also love May Night! I wish I could include this along with Sadko, but the 15 operas limit is too tight - I would have it expanded at least thrice the size!


Don't worry. This most likely won't be the official thread. I'll be personally asking mmsbls to consider not adding it to the stickied list unless changes are made, and considering he has taken part in most of these lists (and been vocal about the processes involved), I think he'll agree with me that the thread is essentially invalid in the light of the other lists if it does not acquire any sort of consensus about the process beforehand (and if it does not even allow us to recommend all the works we want to recommend).


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Interesting that Jocelyn makes the list. Are there any recordings, and has it ever been performed in living memory? Like most people, I only know it from the 'Berceuse'.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

I wasn't around for the last attempt, and would like to take part in an updated version, if it happens, but I do not understand what is happening - what the process is, whether we are going for the most important operas, the ones we like the most and listen to most, or indeed much else about the possible process. For example, the suggestion above from Albert7 about pitting one recording against another would be a fascinating exercise, but it seems a bit removed from ranking the greatest operas in history.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Steatopygous said:


> I wasn't around for the last attempt, and would like to take part in an updated version, if it happens, but I do not understand what is happening - what the process is, whether we are going for the most important operas, the ones we like the most and listen to most, or indeed much else about the possible process. For example, the suggestion above from Albert7 about pitting one recording against another would be a fascinating exercise, but it seems a bit removed from ranking the greatest operas in history.


I like Albert's suggestion too, but like you, I find it not really germane to the discussion we are having. Still very valid as a stand-alone project. 

This thread is essentially moribund, since the thread starter has announced that it's her way or the highway, and members have collectively chosen the latter. A more inclusive conversation on this topic is happening here: http://www.talkclassical.com/39015-more-fun-way-do.html

I only bumped this thread because I wanted to ask a question about Godard's Jocelyn. I had forgotten about it until I happened to hear the baritone Jean Noté sing a transposed down version of the famous tenor aria 'Caché dans cette asile' from that opera. This, and other curiosities, can be found on François Nouvion's Historical Tenors site:

http://francoisnouvion.net/main/nontenorsisingingtenors.html

I think you need to register to read it, but it's a brilliant site and a must for anyone interested in vintage tenor recordings!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry... I am late because the WiFi has been out for quite some time.
The point system works like this:
After ranking, I will go through and give each opera a certain number of points for each rank. (e.g. if there are 10 operas, first place in a ranking will get 10 points, etc.)
If there is a tie, I will look at the number of first places, etc, that each opera tied has.
Thanks!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Please rank ten of these operas, each of which got three or more votes:
Guillaume Tell
Faust
Mefistofle
Nozze de Figaro
Don Giovanni
Barbiere di Siviglia
L'elisir d'Amore
Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Flying Dutchman
Lohengrin
Ring des Nibelungen
Mastersingers of Nuremberg
Madama Butterfly
Turandot
Don Carlos
La Traviata
Tristan und Isolde
Wozzeck
Pelleas et Melisande
Boris Gudunov
Moses und Aron
Rake's Progress
Falstaff
Peter Grimes
La Boheme
Les Troyens
Carmen
Norma


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll play, but can I plead that we keep this first vote open for at least a few weeks, so that it gathers up a few more members for this vital first part. It's a long project, let's not leave people behind from the start.

1. Tristan und Isolde 
_A glorious, sophisticated, immensly rewarding work of art_

2. Mefistofele 
_This is what opera is all about for me. Big tunes, big voices, and grand throughout_

3. Don Carlos
_Contains some of my favourite tunes (you won't be surprised to learn)_

4. Falstaff
_Simply the most entertaining (and funniest) opera. The orchestration is a miracle._

5. Madama Butterfly
_Such an icon, but with good reason. Love the Viene la sera duet. Orchestration in final act is superb._

6. Meistersinger von Nurnberg
_This 'comedy' might be short of laughs but it sure is a spectacle. Wagner shows how to write a prize-winning song._

7. Pelleas et Melisande
_A slow burner this one, but I've grown to love it. More tuneful than you suppose._

8. La Traviata
_The architypal opera with the architypal operatic heroine._

9. Le Nozze di Figaro
_My favourite collection of Mozart's tunes. A comedy, but touching and insightful._

10. Lohengrin
_Wagner's mid-masterpiece. Very grand with some iconic moments._

That's 3 Wagner, 3 Verdi, 1 Boito, 1 Puccini, 1 Debussy, 1 Mozart

(Didn't vote for Ring as it's a cycle not an opera, but hey, that's just me.)


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

1. Ring des Nibelungen
2. Madama Butterfly
3. Don Carlos
4. Turandot
5. Flying Dutchman
6. La Traviata
7. Lohengrin
8. Mastersingers of Nuremberg
9. Tristan und Isolde
10. Norma


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

1. Tristan und Isolde
2. Der Ring des Nibelungen
3. Le Nozze di Figaro
4. Don Giovanni
5. Peter Grimes
6. La Boheme
7. Pelleas et Melisande
8. Wozzeck
9. Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
10. Falstaff


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> I'll play, but can I plead that we keep this first vote open for at least a few weeks, so that it gathers up a few more members for this vital first part. It's a long project, let's not leave people behind from the start.


To ensure this, this section and all the others, will probably be left open for 4-7 days.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> To ensure this, this section and all the others, will probably be left open for 4-7 days.


Is it 4 days. Is it 7 days?

I don't get it. What's the hurry when trying to get the top 10 of a list that will be potentially be a reference for several years? Don't you want people to have a chance to vote?


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> Is it 4 days. Is it 7 days?
> 
> I don't get it. What's the hurry when trying to get the top 10 of a list that will be potentially be a reference for several years? Don't you want people to have a chance to vote?


The 4-7 rule depends on user participation. If there are a lot of votes in the early days, the closing date will be earlier, and vice versa.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

I would like to announce that there is officially a recommended operas list competition. Faustian has messaged me and told me that he has started his own thread. A battle of the threads, if you will.
Please, keep this thread alive! Spread the word!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool I would love to do this thread still.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Cool I would love to do this thread still.


Thanks! Spread the word and vote please!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

OK, since it looks like we're doing this still, here are my favourites from this round:

1.Faust
2.Guillaume Tell
3.Les Troyens
4.Carmen
5.Pelleas et Melisande
6.Les Contes d'Hoffmann
7.Lohengrin
8.Don Giovanni
9.Il Barbiere di Siviglia
10.La Traviata


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

Seems like this thread can be closed now.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

This is today. Could be different tomorrow.
Marrige of Figaro
Don Giovanni
Cosi fan Tutti
Ring
La Traviata
Otello 
Don Carlos
Tosca
Norma
Barber of Seville
Rosenkavalier


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

In alphabetical order:
Bellini- Norma
Bizet- Carmen
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Donizetti- Lucia di Lammermoor
Gounod- Romeo et Juliette
Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
Mozart- Cosi fan Tutte
Mozart- Die Zauberflöte
Mozart- Don Giovanni
Mozart- Le Nozze de Figaro
Puccini- La Bohème
Puccini- Madama Butterfly
Puccini- Tosca
Rossini- La Cenerentola
Verdi- Rigoletto


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Hmmm...it looks like there are now two Most Recommended Opera voting threads.

Is it actually possible that there could be a conflict of interests on TalkClassical?


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Celloman said:


> Hmmm...it looks like there are now two Most Recommended Opera voting threads.
> 
> Is it actually possible that there could be a conflict of interests on TalkClassical?


Actually, yes it is.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Steatopygous said:


> This is today. Could be different tomorrow.
> Marrige of Figaro
> Don Giovanni
> Cosi fan Tutti
> ...


Hi! Sorry to tell you this, but there is a list now for rankings, so I am afraid you will have to redo your nominations. Sorry!


----------



## doctorcdf (Jul 16, 2015)

For my first post here -

Bizet - Carmen
Dvorak - Rusalka
Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Puccini - La Boheme 
Puccini - Tosca
Tchiakovsky - Yevgeny Onegin
Verdi - La Traviata
Wagner - Tannhäuser


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Hi! Sorry to tell you this, but there is a list now for rankings, so I am afraid you will have to redo your nominations. Sorry!


It took me awhile to figure out where Queen of the Nerds I have heard before. But this is the key to your nomenclature.










Cool, is it alright if then I ask you for a free cookie?


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

doctorcdf said:


> For my first post here -
> 
> Bizet - Carmen
> Dvorak - Rusalka
> ...


Hi! Welcome to TalkClassical! There is a list of operas we are voting on that is on page 6 (or 5).


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> It took me awhile to figure out where Queen of the Nerds I have heard before. But this is the key to your nomenclature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I have not seen that before. My username was original.
Here is your cookie * cookie*.


----------



## doctorcdf (Jul 16, 2015)

1. Les Contes d'Hoffmann
2. Carmen
3. Ring des Nibelungen
4. Don Giovanni
5. La Boheme
6. La Traviata
7. Nozze de Figaro
8. Tristan und Isolde
9. Boris Gudunov
10. Mastersingers of Nuremberg

_Voila, voila Kleinzach!_


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool beans... so when does the actual game start?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Any updates on when we begin the process?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Actually, I have not seen that before. My username was original.
> Here is your cookie * cookie*.


I thought Queen of the Nerds was a reference to the character in Mozart's opera Die Geekyfloete.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Please rank ten of these operas, each of which got three or more votes:
Guillaume Tell
Faust
Mefistofle
Nozze de Figaro
Don Giovanni
Barbiere di Siviglia
L'elisir d'Amore
Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Flying Dutchman
Lohengrin
Ring des Nibelungen
Mastersingers of Nuremberg
Madama Butterfly
Turandot
Don Carlos
La Traviata
Tristan und Isolde
Wozzeck
Pelleas et Melisande
Boris Gudunov
Moses und Aron
Rake's Progress
Falstaff
Peter Grimes
La Boheme
Les Troyens
Carmen
Norma

I am not sure what this game is all about yet but it looks like I am now supposed to vote for ten of the above posted operas. So here goes:

1. Mefistofele
2.Don Carlo
3.Madama Butterfly
4.Turandot
5. Boheme
6. Faust
7. La traviata
8. Norma
9. Carmen
10. Don Giovanni


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

No clue what's going on here now .


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Please rank ten of these operas, each of which got three or more votes:
> Guillaume Tell
> Faust
> Mefistofle
> ...


OK

1 Don Giovanni
2 Nozze de Figaro
3 Madama Butterfly
4 La Boheme
5 Carmen
6 Norma 
7 L'elisir d'Amore
8 Don Carlos
9 La Traviata
10 Falstaff


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

1. Ring des Nibelungen
2. Carmen
3. La Boheme
4. Mastersingers of Nuremberg
5. Don Giovanni
6. La Traviata
7. Madama Butterfly
8. Tristan und Isolde
9. Faust
10. Turandot


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Emm... there are two different polls going on at the same time but run by different people and following different rules. Reminds me some opera...


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

1. Tristan und Isolde
2. Nozze di Figaro
3. Wozzeck
4. Pelleas et Melisande
5. Ring des Nibelungen
6. Don Giovanni
7. Moses und Aron
8. Boris Godunov
9. Mastersingers of Nuremberg
10. Rake's Progress


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Azol said:


> Emm... there are two different polls going on at the same time but run by different people and following different rules. Reminds me some opera...


Two polls walk in...one poll walks out.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Azol said:


> Emm... there are two different polls going on at the same time but run by different people and following different rules. Reminds me some opera...


It will be interesting to see the differences between the two polls.


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

Norma
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Peter Grimes
Boris Godunov
Don Giovanni
La Traviata
Don Carlos
Der Ring des Nibelungen
L'elisir d'Amore


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Azol said:


> Emm... there are two different polls going on at the same time but run by different people and following different rules. Reminds me some opera...


Honestly, the reason I created my list wasn't to start a competition with this one, or to create confusion, as it seems to have done. When the idea was brought up to do an update to the TC Most Recommended Operas list there was quite a bit of interest in it, but then the OP threw this vote together without much explanation and without answering various questions that were brought up. Then the OP disappeared for several days. So a discussion began on how the process might be run more efficiently, and there was still a lot of interest in proceeding with doing a new list, so I figured I would give it a shot. Then the OP revived this thread, and I messaged them to let them know I would be happy to save them the hassle since I had already started one of my own, but they insisted on powering ahead. More power to them.

My biggest thing has just been to try to be as clear and as organized as possible, because these sorts of lists are just so much more fun when everyone understands the formula. That's always been my impression at least.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

Sloe said:


> It will be interesting to see the differences between the two polls.


I agree, from what I've seen so far they don't seem to be going in the same direction.
Faustian's poll seems more organised to me but I'm participating in both.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Faustian said:


> Honestly, the reason I created my list wasn't to start a competition with this one, or to create confusion, as it seems to have done. When the idea was brought up to do an update to the TC Most Recommended Operas list there was quite a bit of interest in it, but then the OP threw this vote together without much explanation and without answering various questions that were brought up. Then the OP disappeared for several days. So a discussion began on how the process might be run more efficiently, and there was still a lot of interest in proceeding with doing a new list, so I figured I would give it a shot. Then the OP revived this thread, and I messaged them to let them know I would be happy to save them the hassle since I had already started one of my own, but they insisted on powering ahead. More power to them.
> 
> My biggest thing has just been to try to be as clear and as organized as possible, because these sorts of lists are just so much more fun when everyone understands the formula. That's always been my impression at least.


You know, I actually could learn some tips from you about running a thread like this. And as to my disappearance, there were WiFi problems, so I couldn't get on the site. (Sometimes, the WiFi goes on the fritz like that.)


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Also, an announcement:
Soon, I will close this thread to start a more organized second version because honestly, I have felt like I need to revise the way I am doing this... Then we will start this over... Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Alternatively, come on over to the dark side and join Faustian's list. The main disagreement was whether we needed to vote from a pre-existing list. What's the harm if someone votes from something outside such a list?


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Alternatively, come on over to the dark side and join Faustian's list. The main disagreement was whether we needed to vote from a pre-existing list. What's the harm if someone votes from something outside such a list?


Actually, in the second version, the first step would be me providing a list and letting everybody nominate three operas they think should be on the list, and me adding as many of them as possible.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Where is this new poll going to be at?


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Where is this new poll going to be at?


Classical Music Discussion


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> You know, I actually could learn some tips from you about running a thread like this. And as to my disappearance, there were WiFi problems, so I couldn't get on the site. (Sometimes, the WiFi goes on the fritz like that.)


Believe me, I understand life happens, and I wasn't trying to be critical of that. It's just that because there was a lack of instructions and because you weren't around to answer concerns that came up, it generated that much more confusion. That's all.



Queen of the Nerds said:


> Actually, in the second version, the first step would be me providing a list and letting everybody nominate three operas they think should be on the list, and me adding as many of them as possible.


Just an observation: If the purpose of the project is to make a list, there isn't a need to _start_ with a list. 

But GreenMamba is right. Your vote would be very much welcome and appreciated in the other thread either way.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Faustian said:


> Believe me, I understand life happens, and I wasn't trying to be critical of that. It's just that because there was a lack of instructions and because you weren't around to answer concerns that came up, it generated that much more confusion. That's all.
> 
> Just an observation: If the purpose of the project is to make a list, there isn't a need to _start_ with a list.
> 
> But GreenMamba is right. Your vote would be very much welcome and appreciated in the other thread either way.


I get that I might have caused confusion. See, this is what revision is for. Plus, the recommendations stage is to see if I missed anything, just like the commentary that came after the first list.
Thank you!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm too lazy to vote, but someone make sure at least 5 Russian operas get on there somewhere: Eugene Onegin, Sadko, Snow Maiden, Boris Godunov, Prince Igor. Then I'll be happy.

Huilu singing errr signing out.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm too lazy to vote, but someone make sure at least 5 Russian operas get on there somewhere: Eugene Onegin, Sadko, Snow Maiden, Boris Godunov, Prince Igor. Then I'll be happy.
> 
> Huilu singing errr signing out.


So long as the list extends to 1000 operas, they'll be there. 996 to 1000. :lol:
Actually, Boris and Onegin would go way higher on my list too.


----------

